# Muscle Building Ideas



## mikayladawn (Apr 27, 2013)

We show club lambs every year, and I was curious as to how others build muscle. I will keep a list for future reference as well.


Walking on Halter
Bracing
Sloped Feeding Stations


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 27, 2013)

Sloped feeding stations. 

We just do it by raising their trough and placing a railroad tie down for their front feet, but some people have very fancy set ups.


----------

